# the mouth of the maumee river



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

do u think the walleye would be staging out there think i will try wensday if the weather will allow. will put in at cullens park and head over by the island and fish the less muddy water haha


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The river is over 589' currently and the forecast for today is 1-1.5" rain for the area. The river has not yet crested and with that new rain it could be a few days. I am not an regular up there but it sure sounds to me like it will be a few days before the river itself is fishable. As far as the lake itself you will probably have to travel a ways to find water clean enough to fish. Hopefully if nothing else my post here will bump this up to the top so that someone in the area can give you a more accurate detail.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The bay will be chocolate, for sure.
No docks at Cullen either... city never gets the docks in until late April.

EDIT: Forecast now calling for up to 2" of rain by tomorrow morning and a high wind warning for tonight and tomorrow... I don't think you'll be hitting the bay anytime soon.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

As of yesterday (March 9), there was a little clean water along the Michigan shore, with most of the western basin pure mud. This is typical when the Maumee floods.

You can see satellite photos at:

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=a1.09068.1833.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg

Jim


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Just watch out for the freighters...hate so see ya' get tossed up on a sandbar from the seche...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BFG said:


> Just watch out for the freighters...hate so see ya' get tossed up on a sandbar from the seche...


And the debris... ice may be out, but all of he junk is being flushed out into the bay... marine mechanics love guys who hit the big water early in the spring.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah..no less than 10 trees floating past the 280 bridge yesterday on my way across in the afternoon.


----------



## teh doc (Jul 20, 2008)

i was out sunday evening and there was a ton of debris in the water including a large blue 55 gal drum

suppose however that there wasn't a huge flood with debris in the water and one takes appropriate precautions on ships... has anyone had success in working the lower stretches of the river, say from the andersons grain elevator to maybe up to a mile out in the shipping channel in the early season?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

BFG said:


> Yeah..no less than 10 trees floating past the 280 bridge yesterday on my way across in the afternoon.


And they are heading lake ward. I got out last year after the floods and left Port Clinton and dodged Trees, telephone poles, limbs. I swear I saw a kitchen sink too.

Some floating straight up and down and you could only see they in the waves.

Everyone stay safe and watch your feet.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

teh doc said:


> i was out sunday evening and there was a ton of debris in the water including a large blue 55 gal drum
> 
> suppose however that there wasn't a huge flood with debris in the water and one takes appropriate precautions on ships... has anyone had success in working the lower stretches of the river, say from the andersons grain elevator to maybe up to a mile out in the shipping channel in the early season?


I've never seen anyone, nor have i tried it myself.
The success seems to be out in the bay around Turtle Island and the lighthouse pre and post spawn. 

I won't mess with it... I'll go out to Turtle Creek and jig the reefs. I despise the Cullen Park ramp.


----------



## uplander56 (Jan 15, 2009)

The river mouth will be muddy and dangerous for a while now... after the rains last night it may be another week... we will see.

Randy


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

KaGee said:


> I've never seen anyone, nor have i tried it myself.
> The success seems to be out in the bay around Turtle Island and the lighthouse pre and post spawn.
> 
> I won't mess with it... I'll go out to Turtle Creek and jig the reefs. I despise the Cullen Park ramp.


I used to fish the humps in Maumee Bay, but without much success. Did much better on the reefs, particularly Toussaint. The head boats out of Port Clinton fish the area, though I don't know if they've started yet. Typically, there's few fishermen - lots of elbow room - and they catch some very nice walleyes. I've caught several ten pounders on those boats.
Jim


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> And they are heading lake ward. I got out last year after the floods and left Port Clinton and dodged Trees, telephone poles, limbs. I swear I saw a kitchen sink too.
> 
> Some floating straight up and down and you could only see they in the waves.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and watch your feet.


Mrch 28th 2008. Nevermind the ice, watch for large oak trees, railroad ties, fence posts and floating soccer balls!


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=113759


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

jay2k said:


> Mrch 28th 2008. Nevermind the ice, watch for large oak trees, railroad ties, fence posts and floating soccer balls!


That was it. took over an 1 1/2 hrs to get to niagra. It got the cabin fever out of my system though.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
From the mouth of the river at Cullen Park it is mostly 28' channel with mud in channel and on the sides until you hit the South end Bridge (Rt 75) with turns into 15 fow toward Perrysburg.I have tried this area once early as the bottom is sandy in this area.I was by myself and didn't spend a lot of time but if you had 2-3 guys casting or jigging you may come up with something.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

marcbodi said:


> Hi,
> From the mouth of the river at Cullen Park it is mostly 28' channel with mud in channel and on the sides until you hit the South end Bridge (Rt 75) with turns into 15 fow toward Perrysburg.I have tried this area once early as the bottom is sandy in this area.I was by myself and didn't spend a lot of time but if you had 2-3 guys casting or jigging you may come up with something.


its to bad we got off on the wrong foot marcbodi i could put you on some fish...!%


what about the new water treatment output in point place...????

did you see all the rip rap and huge rocks they put down there by the wall. i did.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lots of bait fish eating the sediment coming out of the treatment facility, warm water just like a power plant, rock piles,mouth of maumee right at start of run......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

2nd bayshore power plant.....


3rd consumers power water output in erie mi go right up to shore and fish the output and the big hole/river in front.

i have a few more spots.......


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I would imagine the fish around these power plants are contaminated with PCBs and high levels of mercury. The Bayshore power plant average discharge of mercury is 6.5 nanograms per liter. The Great Lakes Water Quality Standard set a mercury limit of 1.3 nanograms per liter for all the Great Lakes. Is fishing really that great around the warm water discharge?


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

i worked at the water treatment plant when they upgraded it 2 years ago and they would let the water in to test there new pumps they would kill aleast 10steelhead a day over 24in long and in the spring they would get flooded with walleye but now that it is on line the fish cant get in there with the water that flows out of there that is the cleanist water in the lake they have to test consitly, the steel head where in there the thickist in may and june


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

HI,
There are fish that hang around the treatment plant and it is a good place to start.About 200 ft down stream from the plant in about 5' fow there are old pilings just under the water and I got hung up on one and the Coastguard came over and pulled me off.Just take your time and you should be ok in there.


----------

